
New Sacha Baron Cohen Project: “Who Is America?” [video] - qqn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkXeMoBPSDk
======
qqn
... along with two pretty lame attempts by interviewees at backtracking:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9LjwRRO9fk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9LjwRRO9fk)
(talk radio host) &
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VNEJrsaOJk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VNEJrsaOJk)
(Sarah Palin). Great for the lulz. And then of course some hilarity with
Bernie to "even" things out:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiGEh7UoMYg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiGEh7UoMYg).

~~~
liberte82
I can't believe people are _still_ getting trolled by Cohen. How can every
single politician and their handlers not know exactly who he is by now?

~~~
pwinnski
This time around he's using a lot of prosthetics and makeup, and accents
completely unlike his previous shows.

Mostly, at least. His Israeli commando character has a few of the same vocal
mannerisms, but appearance-wise none of the characters look remotely like
Cohen.

